# Those interested in Otocinclus - check here



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jason at Aquatics and Exotics said he'd be getting some Otos in anyway. He would like to know how many Otos people from SWOAPE want. They should be under $1.25ea. I don't know what kind - just cheap, algae eating Otos which is all I'm interested in.

Rather than do a group order, and deal with dividing them up and getting them to people, I'm going to suggest that people deal with A&E directly. OK?

If people don't live in Cincinnati, I can probably arrange to bring some to the December meeting for you.

I'll keep a tab on this post of how many people are interested in so I can give Jason an idea of how many to order. He needs to know by Tuesday, so post on this thread what you want by the end of the day Monday or forever hold your peace.

Russ = 35
Dineen = 4
Damon = 10
Robert = 8
Matt = 6

Correct?

-Russ


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Otos. Never cared for SAEs.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Correct.


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Russ,
Put me down for 8 Otos if you can bring them to December meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in for 6 of the Otos. I had forgotten about the 50g I am setting up  If you can't bring them to the meeting, let me know and we can try to work something out. I might be able to pick up the Otos for the Dayton folks.

Did you by chance let the folks on GCAS know about the Otos and SAE orders? They weren't very responsive to the Sand and Soilmaster but fish might be a different story.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I didn't let the GCAS people know, it's a good idea, we'd get a bigger response. Jason said he wanted some for his shop, so if they come in, I'll post something on their forum.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm assuming by the posts that most folks in the Cinci area just went to A&E and got their Otos. Are you still able to bring the Otos to the December meeting for those of us in the Dayton area? If not, I should be able to manage a trip one day next week to pick them up.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Are you still able to bring the Otos to the December meeting for those of us in the Dayton area?


Matt,

It shouldn't be a problem for me to bring the Otos up to the meeting.

-Russ


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

The fish we requested came in at A&E and I finally got a chance to get over there to pick up some fish last night. I'd appreciate it, if people could make it to A&E soon, so Jason gets the idea that if we say we will buy 60 Otos from him, we will do it.

Jason got in 125 Otocinclus, about 20 SAEs, and 20 Cherry Red Shrimp at my request. There are still plenty of Otos and SAEs. Jason is graciously giving club members a substantial discount, so mention that you're a club member and/or that you want to buy fish from the "Russ Johnson" order. The prices are very good.

Note: The SAEs came in as "Siamese Algae Eating Flying Foxes" which is a fictious name invented by the distributor to sell them. Historically, there's been a confusion between SAEs and Flying Foxes and they can be difficult to tell apart. The ones at A&E are small, but I took a really good look at them and I believe they are indeed "true" SAEs, but you may not want to trust my eye sight. For more information on the differences between them you can go to:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/ and http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/saes.htm

I'll put in a plug for for these little guys. A week ago, I put 7 very small SAEs into a 46g that was heavily infested with the dreaded black brush algae and they have eradicated 80% of it. They are nice looking fish that school together and work on algae all the time. The smaller, the better their appetites for algae. So far, they haven't bothered my Rotala wallichii, I have had them attack it in the past.

I am willing to bring some up to the meeting, so notify me on the thread called, "Otocinclus, Siamese Algae Eaters are in at A&E" and I will bring them up to Matt's. Just be sure to make it to the meeting with cash in hand, so I don't get caught holding the bag of fish. :toimonst:

-Russ


----------

